# /!\ help! patch_mp.ff....(PS3)



## maximemac (23 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous j'explique mon problemme:
voilà je pratique le c/c++ etc.... Et la j'ai envis de commencer à me lancer à creer mes propres mode de jeux sur la ps3 (plus principalement sur mw2) 
J'ai suivis beaucoup de tutos pour extrair le patch du jeu (se fameu patch_mp.ff) et jai enfain réussi.
Une fois le patch en main il faut le modifier (pour creer un mode de jeu personnel)
donc jai suivi se tuto (pour le décompresser)::rateau:
-------------------------
TUTO : Décomprésser un patch_mp.ff BLES-00684 :
ATTENTION pour certains patch ce tuto n'est pas valide !! notament sur les EliteMossy !!


Matériel :

-	HxD : http://logiciel.codes-sources.com/logiciels/HxD-161.aspx


-	Offzip/packzip : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JONP6WBE


-	Mon tuto^^


-	Un patch_mp.ff


Décompression d&#8217;un patch_mp.ff :

-	Créer un dossier nommé « pack » sur votre bureau (d&#8217;ordinateur)
-	Mettez dans ce dossier le patch ainsi qu&#8217;offzip&packzip extrait.
-	Ouvrir exécuter (touche drapeau à coter de votre barre d&#8217;espace + R)
-	Taper CMD (une fenêtre noire s&#8217;affiche).
-	Taper « cd desktop/pack » et faites « entrer »
-	Taper « offzip &#8211;a &#8211;z -15 patch_mp.ff ./ 0&#8221;
-	Allez dans votre dossier pack et supprimez tout SAUF « 0000b6ee » et « 000158c6 » (tous ces fichiers sont en .DAT)
-	Ouvrez « 0000b6ee » avec le logiciel HxD.
-	Faites « ctrl + E » (une petite page s&#8217;affiche).
-	Taper en début (start offset) : « CE9A » (sans les guillemets ^^)
-	Taper en fin (end offset) : « FCE4 » (sans les guillemets^^)
-	Faites OK.(toute une partie des chiffres vont se mettre en surbriance bleu)
-	Vérifiez que la partie en surbriance bleu commence par « 78 DA » et finisse par « FF FF FF FF »
-	Faites « ctrl + C » ensuite « ctrl + N » et enfin « ctrl + V » (la partie en surbriance bleu devrait être copié sur la nouvelle page).
-	Faites « ctrl + S » pour enregistrer et nommer ce fichier « _missions_comp.gsc » (enregistrer)
-	Fermer HxD 
-	Ouvrir exécuter (touche drapeau à coter de votre barre d&#8217;espace + R)
-	Taper CMD (une fenêtre noire s&#8217;affiche).
-	Taper « cd desktop/pack » et faites « entrer » 
-	Taper &#8220; offzip &#8211;a &#8211;z -15 _missions_comp.gsc ./ 0&#8221;
-	Allez sur votre dossier pack et observez qu&#8217;un dossier 00000002.DAT vient de s&#8217;afficher.
-	Ouvrez le avec un logiciel de traitement de texte (je recommande « BLOC NOTE ») 
-	Faites les modifications que vous voulez et faites « ctrl + S » pour enregistrer et fermer le logiciel de traitement de texte.
---------------------------

Comme vous le voyez il y a plusieurs logiciel... pour HDX c'est bon  jutilise 
"hex fiend"
Par contre il me faut Offzip/packzip  et la impossible de trouver un équivalent pour mac!!

Donc je fais apelle à des profesionnel merci

---------- Post added at 12h14 ---------- Previous post was at 11h48 ----------

svp :'(


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2010)

Bin oui mais tu as posté dans un forum OS X. Donc la PS3...

Je déplace.


----------



## maximemac (23 Décembre 2010)

personne a une solution? :'(


----------



## Larme (23 Décembre 2010)

Le problème étant apparemment de trouver un équivalent de OffZip/PackZip, je conseillerais de changer le nom du topic et de mettre plus clairement que c'est ton problème...
Et il n'aurait donc dès lors, rien à faire dans la partie Développement.


----------



## maximemac (23 Décembre 2010)

ok no soucis mais ta pas une idée?

---------- Post added at 16h13 ---------- Previous post was at 16h12 ----------

le problemme étant que je ne peux pas éditer mon sujet


----------



## tatouille (23 Décembre 2010)

as tu payé les ayant droits non, donc ce sujet n'a rien a foutre sur macgé pour developper sur PS aquirere ta license et tu auras acces a tout le support necessaire, please close this thread.


----------

